

Wither Second Life? - Goladus
http://www.virtualworldsnews.com/2007/10/yankee-group-sa.html
Original source requires registration: <a href="http://www.yankeegroup.com/ResearchDocument.do?id=16437" rel="nofollow">http://www.yankeegroup.com/ResearchDocument.do?id=16437</a>
======
henning
"Companies that provide remote access--through mobile devices or other means--
to their web experience will have a greater impact than pc-centric companies."

A massively multiplayer online game featuring realtime 3D graphics delivered
on a phone? Unlikely to happen soon.

~~~
Goladus
That was my thought. I linked it more for the research than the advice and
speculation.

